# Auguri



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

Tanti auguri sad!


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Novembre 2008)

joyaux anniversaire!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> joyaux anniversaire!!!!


_JOUAYEU pirletta, fa l' internazionale e canna!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	











_


----------



## Verena67 (25 Novembre 2008)

AUGURONI STELLA!


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _JOUAYEU pirletta, fa l' internazionale e canna!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
miii...era un errore di battitura, comunque ci vuole la x!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> miii...era un errore di battitura, comunque ci vuole la x!


no perchè è singolare


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no perchè è singolare


è invariabile!!! prrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

auguroni sad!!


----------



## Grande82 (25 Novembre 2008)

auguri!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Tanti auguroni SAD!





​


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Novembre 2008)

*AUGURISSSIMIIIII SADDDDDDDD!!!!*


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Novembre 2008)

Dov'è quella miciotta?


Auguri belli!


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*ECCOMI!!!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Dov'è quella miciotta?
> 
> 
> Auguri belli!


Quanto siete cari!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Grazie di cuore Micio, Asu, Soleluna, Verena, Brugola, Grande, Fedy!!!
Vi abbraccio forte forte e vi mando un'infinità di baci!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Novembre 2008)

*Auguri !*


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Grazie Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Tanti auguroni SAD!​


Grazie infinite!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Quanto siete cari!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E a me no?


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Grazie Persa!!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Auguri !*


 
Ma quanto è bello!!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Grazie infinite!!



OK ... ora va meglio  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   uno tutto per me


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Vedi sopra...*



Mari' ha detto:


> E a me no?


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

sad hai l'avatar più amabile che abbia mai visto


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Che peste sei!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> OK ... ora va meglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Grazie Brugolina..*



Brugola ha detto:


> sad hai l'avatar più amabile che abbia mai visto


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sad hai l'*avatar più amabil*e che abbia mai visto



VERO!


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


>



Ma il micione e' tuo?


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


>


quel gattone mi ha fatto innamorare.
ahh...che crudele


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Grazie!!!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> VERO!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quel gattone mi ha fatto innamorare.
> ahh...che crudele


ma tu ieri non avevi come avatar la tippi bella?? o me lo son sognata??


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*No*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma il micione e' tuo?


 ma adoro i gatti, ne ho avuti tanti, ma mai uno rosso...allora l'ho preso qui!!!


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu ieri non avevi come avatar la tippi bella?? o me lo son sognata??


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Perchè crudele?*



Brugola ha detto:


> quel gattone mi ha fatto innamorare.
> ahh...che crudele


E' bello no? Innamorarsi è la parte migliore...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


rimettila no?? pensa te, è bellissima


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Come è*



Brugola ha detto:


>


 la Tippi? Io non l'ho vista


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> la Tippi? Io non l'ho vista


credo di amarla...


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Si si*



Asudem ha detto:


> rimettila no?? pensa te, è bellissima


ha ragione la sorellina: rimettila


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> credo di amarla...


la mia nipotina preferita (l'unica..)


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Oh mio Dio*



Brugola ha detto:


> credo di amarla...


 ma è bellissima!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> ma adoro i gatti, ne ho avuti tanti, ma mai uno rosso...allora l'ho preso qui!!!



E' bellissimissimo ... mi dona dolci ricordi al mio cuore.


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Complimenti*



Asudem ha detto:


> la mia nipotina preferita (l'unica..)


per la tua nipotina Asu: è deliziosa


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> ha ragione la sorellina: rimettila


 
la patacchina bianca sull'occhio mi fa sciogliere come un budino ..ma è veramente bastarda questa mia gattina...mi fa così penare..


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Tu l'hai avuto?*



Mari' ha detto:


> E' bellissimissimo ... mi dona dolci ricordi al mio cuore.


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> credo di amarla...



E fai bene


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

e il mio bimbo??


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*E' capricciosa?*



Brugola ha detto:


> la patacchina bianca sull'occhio mi fa sciogliere come un budino ..ma è veramente bastarda questa mia gattina...mi fa così penare..


Le femminucce sono un po' più pestifere dei maschi dicono, io ho avuto solo maschietti... meravigliosi!!!


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e il mio bimbo??


questa foto non gli rende ma è da spaccarlo di baci


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e il mio bimbo??



Uno anche a lui


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Ma è dolcissimo!!!*



Asudem ha detto:


> e il mio bimbo??


 Ha un visino tenerissimo: come si chiama?


----------



## Old Confù (25 Novembre 2008)

_*Tante Angurie!!!!*_


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Ha un visino tenerissimo: come si chiama?


pilù


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*GRAZIE CONFU'*



Confù ha detto:


> _*Tante Angurie!!!!*_


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Anche il nome*



Asudem ha detto:


> pilù


 ha un suono dolce


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Le femminucce sono un po' più pestifere dei maschi dicono, io ho avuto solo maschietti... meravigliosi!!!


 
è l'unico gatto che conosco che non *ama*  farsi toccare.
quando arrivano ospiti fa finta di niente e non si muove di pezza , e quando l'accarezzano si alza infastidita e si ritira nei suoi appartamenti.
se io vado in camera lei va in salotto, salvo ciularmi il posto non appena mi alzo.
poi invece le vengono raptus d'amore e nei momenti più impensabili e si struscia come un'invasata. 
è la gattina più scorbutica che abbia mai visto.
che niente niente dicono che assomigliano ai padroni??


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *pilù*


Medu' lo sai che io ho avuto una micina che l'ho chiamata Pilu' ... la sua dolcezza mi ricordava la canzoncina dello zecchino d'oro


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Medu' lo sai che io ho avuto una micina che l'ho chiamata Pilu' ... la sua dolcezza mi ricordava la canzoncina dello zecchino d'oro


pilù era un amico di mio padre


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pilù era un amico di mio padre


ma non erano beppe e tiò?


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pilù era un amico di mio padre


Si vede che ne hai conservato un tenero ricordo


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non erano beppe e tiò?


no, quello coi ray ban. Non te lo ricordi??
ma non roviniamo gli auguri


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non erano beppe e tiò?




non venire tu cacchia cacchia e toma toma a mettere confusione mo eh


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, quello coi ray ban. Non te lo ricordi??
> ma non roviniamo gli auguri


auguri sad.
e speriamo che te la cavi


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> auguri sad.
> e speriamo che te la cavi
















   perche?


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> perche?


per tornare in topic


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> per tornare in topic


sei terribile tu


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

*OPSSSSSSSSSS*

Scusa Sad ... abbiamo svaccato ... ma tra mamme di micioni si puo' una volta tanto


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Ma no...*



Brugola ha detto:


> è l'unico gatto che conosco che non *ama* farsi toccare.
> quando arrivano ospiti fa finta di niente e non si muove di pezza , e quando l'accarezzano si alza infastidita e si ritira nei suoi appartamenti.
> se io vado in camera lei va in salotto, salvo ciularmi il posto non appena mi alzo.
> poi invece le vengono raptus d'amore e nei momenti più impensabili e si struscia come un'invasata.
> ...


non ci assomiagliano non ti preoccupare.. diciamo che si adattano a noi...


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Speriamo si*



Brugola ha detto:


> auguri sad.
> e speriamo che te la cavi


 Brugola: ma in cosa dovrei cavarmela?


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> non ci assomiagliano non ti preoccupare.. diciamo che si adattano a noi...


mia mamma è incazzatissima. ama i gatti ma la tippi come entra scappa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





mia mamma mi fa...eppure tu sei tanto socievole..


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Si può SI*



Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa Sad ... abbiamo svaccato ... ma tra mamme di micioni si puo' una volta tanto


 
Certo che si può


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Brugola: ma in cosa dovrei cavarmela?


scherzava


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*E tu..*



Brugola ha detto:


> mia mamma è incazzatissima. ama i gatti ma la tippi come entra scappa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quando entra mamma che fai o faresti?


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Certo che si può



a questo punto allora te lo do grande grande un bacio


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> scherzava


spiegamelo tu va


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Grazie*



Mari' ha detto:


> a questo punto allora te lo do grande grande un bacio


 ma perchè mai?


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> ma perchè mai?


Cara Sad c'e' gente mooolto permalosa in giro


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Ah..*







Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Sad c'e' gente mooolto permalosa in giro


vabbè .. ognuno è fatto a modo suo giustamente. Mi spieghi che significa "speriamo che te la cavi" per favore?


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> vabbè .. ognuno è fatto a modo suo giustamente. Mi spieghi che significa "speriamo che te la cavi" per favore?


ma penso niente, era una battuta buttata li per creare uno stacco (secondo me) ... poi devi chiedere a Brugola


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*ok...BRUUUGOOLAAAAAA*



Mari' ha detto:


> ma penso niente, era una battuta buttata li per creare uno stacco (secondo me) ... poi devi chiedere a Brugola


DOVE SEI? SPIEGAZIONE PLEASE!


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Novembre 2008)

*AUGURONI SAD!!!*















​


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*GIOBBE!!!!*



giobbe ha detto:


> *AUGURONI SAD!!!*​


Grazie tante Caro!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad una curiosita' ... ma paperino nella tua firma cosa fa seduto sul vasino? ... e' un vasino vero?


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Novembre 2008)

Mi unisco agli auguri Sad!!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Novembre 2008)

Tanti cari auguri!
Airforever


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Ma noooo!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Sad una curiosita' ... ma paperino nella tua firma cosa fa seduto sul vasino? ... e' un vasino vero?


 UFFI!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








E' una pietra... sta meditando .. incaxxato.. ma sta meditando!!!


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Giusy!!*



Giusy ha detto:


> Mi unisco agli auguri Sad!!!!


Grazie, grazie, grazie!!!!!


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Eccoti!!!*



Airforever ha detto:


> Tanti cari auguri!
> Airforever


Grazie infinite ancora!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> UFFI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK OK OK non t'incazzare, va bene e' una pietra  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   pero' ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  occhio, il dubbio e' facile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   pare tanto che  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   taccio OK?


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*TACI!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> OK OK OK non t'incazzare, va bene e' una pietra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PESTIFERA!!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> PESTIFERA!!!!



ZI!


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*MALTRATTARE COSI'*



Mari' ha detto:


> ZI!


il mio povero Paperino  

	
	
		
		
	


	








DONNA SENZA CUORE!


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> il mio povero Paperino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   perche' dici cosi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  io c'ho un *Q*uore grande quanto una casa  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e' una pietra, e' una pietra, OK?


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

pietra...secondo me sta cagando


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*ecco così va meglio...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero che è carino il mio Paperino sulla *PIETRA?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Nordica (25 Novembre 2008)

Auguri anche da parte mia !

non ci conosciamo , ma tantti auguriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*BRUGOLA!*



Brugola ha detto:


> pietra...secondo me sta cagando
















  Cattiva, dico a Tippi di scappare anche da te eh?


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pietra...secondo me sta cagando



pure tu mo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   io sto cercendo di salvare il salvabile


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Cattiva, dico a Tippi di scappare anche da te eh?


ma cosa mi dici mai??


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Grazie Ninna!*



Ninna ha detto:


> Auguri anche da parte mia !
> 
> non ci conosciamo , ma tantti auguriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


Io ho letto di te, a volte, spesso anzi leggo e non intervengo per vari motivi di tempo. Un bacio e grazie ancora


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*SGRUNT!*



Mari' ha detto:


> pure tu mo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HAI VISTO CHE HAI COMBINATO!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Paperino che .. NO NON E' POSSIBILE!!!


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*Preparati...*



Brugola ha detto:


> ma cosa mi dici mai??


 la contatterò con le mie vibrisse speciali


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Cattiva, dico a Tippi di scappare anche da te eh?



Ti dico una cosa SAD ... con tutta sta melda vagante non c'e' migliore augurio per te e per il prossimo 3 dicembre  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  nel campo musicale la melda e' buon augurio


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*SI SI*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa SAD ... con tutta sta melda vagante non c'e' migliore augurio per te e per il prossimo 3 dicembre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma con la ERRE però eh?!


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> ma con la ERRE però eh?!



E MERDA SIA!!!
























​


----------



## Old Sad (25 Novembre 2008)

*GRAZIE!*



Mari' ha detto:


> E MERDA SIA!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


>


 A me il tuo Paperino sembrava chiaramente ispirato  a "il pensatore" di Rodin


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me il tuo Paperino sembrava chiaramente ispirato  a "il pensatore" di Rodin



secondo me entrambi hanno problemi di stipsi


----------



## Old Sad (26 Novembre 2008)

*Brava Persa!!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me il tuo Paperino sembrava chiaramente ispirato a "il pensatore" di Rodin


 Proprio così!!


----------



## Old Sad (26 Novembre 2008)

*A TE...*



Mari' ha detto:


> secondo me entrambi hanno problemi di stipsi


 
prima o poi ti Mordo!!!!


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> prima o poi ti Mordo!!!!



con quel faccino nell'avatar?


NAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## brugola (26 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Proprio così!!


quindi non sta cagando?


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi non sta cagando?


Ci sta pensando su


----------



## Old Holly (26 Novembre 2008)

Sono terribilmente in ritardo!!!

Comunque...  TANTI AUGURI SAD !!!


----------



## Old Sad (26 Novembre 2008)

*Mari'...*



Mari' ha detto:


> con quel faccino nell'avatar?
> 
> 
> NAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa












  l'acqua cheta fracica i ponti!!!


----------



## Old Sad (26 Novembre 2008)

*BRUGOLAAA!!!!*



Brugola ha detto:


> quindi non sta cagando?
















Ma la vuoi finire di fare la cattivella?!?


----------



## Old Sad (26 Novembre 2008)

*SGRUNFF!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ci sta pensando su


----------



## brugola (26 Novembre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Ma la vuoi finire di fare la cattivella?!?


dolcissima sad...guarda che cagano anche i buoni sai??


----------



## Old Sad (26 Novembre 2008)

*Grazie Holly!!*







Holly ha detto:


> Sono terribilmente in ritardo!!!
> 
> Comunque... TANTI AUGURI SAD !!!


Gli auguri mi fanno sempre piacere: sempre coccole sono, anche se in ritardo!!


----------



## Old Sad (26 Novembre 2008)

*Si .. però ...*



Brugola ha detto:


> dolcissima sad...guarda che cagano anche i buoni sai??


PAPERINO NO!!!!
PAPERINO E' MITICO!!!
LUI PENSA E BASTA!!!


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dolcissima sad...guarda che cagano anche i buoni sai??


ed io ho una mia massima: La merda non e' la cacca.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' chiaro no?


----------



## brugola (26 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ed io ho una mia massima: La merda non e' la cacca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ma fa niente...


----------



## Old Sad (26 Novembre 2008)

*Chiaro Chiaro*



Brugola ha detto:


> no ma fa niente...


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*Sad*

In ritardo spaventoso, ma ti faccio i migliori auguri possibili con questa foto della mia "Pimpa" chiamata così in onore di tutte le pimpe del forum!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Sad (27 Novembre 2008)

*Grazie Bruja!*



Bruja ha detto:


> In ritardo spaventoso, ma ti faccio i migliori auguri possibili con questa foto della mia "Pimpa" chiamata così in onore di tutte le pimpe del forum!!!
> Bruja


la Pimpa è veramente molto bella.. che occhioni celesti che ha!!
Un bacio anche a lei allora!


----------



## Old amarax (27 Novembre 2008)

anche da me...non mi ero accorta del compleanno...mi perdoni?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 tanti auguri a te tanti auguri a te...tanti auguri a saaaad tanti auguri a teeeeee!!!


----------



## Old giulia (27 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> anche da me...non mi ero accorta del compleanno...mi perdoni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mannaggia l'ho perso anche io!!! Augurissimi!!!


----------



## Old Sad (1 Dicembre 2008)

*Certo che si Amarax!!*



amarax ha detto:


> anche da me...non mi ero accorta del compleanno...mi perdoni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Grazie tante!!!


----------



## Old Sad (1 Dicembre 2008)

*Grazie Giulia!*



giulia ha detto:


> Mannaggia l'ho perso anche io!!! Augurissimi!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Dicembre 2008)

*meglio tardi che mai!*

Auguri anche da parte mia


----------



## Old Sad (1 Dicembre 2008)

*Vulvia!!*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Auguri anche da parte mia


 Grazie Cara!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Dicembre 2008)

Auguri e tirata d'recchie!!!!!!!!!!!
Buon Compleanno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Sad (1 Dicembre 2008)

*AHI!*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Auguri e tirata d'recchie!!!!!!!!!!!
> Buon Compleanno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Grazie Alce!


----------

